
Ask HN: Open source video streaming (server and mobile clients) - mark_l_watson
A friend is starting a business and a small part of it involves inexpensive person to person video connections. Does anyone know of any open source projects that cover server side coordination for setting up a link, and Android and iOS clients?
======
stephenr
For peer to peer video communication I'd look at either XMPP with the Jingle
extension or possibly WebRTC.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks!

